# Leather tablet case



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2017)

Since Matt has been doing beautiful leather work here, I decided I could make my own case from left over leather pieces I had been saving.
Matt, if this makes you cringe, I'm sorry in advance. 
Here is what I have accomplished. And the last 2 pics are of my kitchen table where I was working....





I used spray 77 to glue up the two pieces of leather to a plastic sheet. The black dot on the left is the spray soaking through. Crap. The scratches on the right side will be covered by the tablet so Im not concerned with how it looked undr neath.




This is with the tablet cover setting on it. Haven't velcro'd it on yet.




Side view of how it's supposed to set...





Here's my crappy stitching. I wanted to use some glow in the dark thread I had. After sewing it Irealized it was crap. So I went over it with some red thread to match the interior.




Here...is my lil snafu....




And a close up shot. Whoops. Now I have a new project to do...





This is what I was copying...




All done for now. Just need to add the velcro strip to hold the tablet in place and I'm done.

This was much harder than I thought it would be.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS (Jul 28, 2017)

I'd say it was a good start on a new adventure. Glow in the dark sounds cool. If you start at the top of the craft it will never be any fun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2017)

Awesome Marc! Just the fact that you were willing to step outside the norm and try something new says a lot. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 28, 2017)

You should be in the shop cleaning not playing with leather

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 28, 2017)

A man of many talents! Looks great! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> You should be in the shop cleaning not playing with leather



Plenty of time to clean later....I got till September before Ralph shows up.
@Don Ratcliff saw the mess.....lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 28, 2017)

Nice job with those... ummmmm.... _*PINK LEATHER SCRAPS*_ Marc! 


I never would have known what do do with my *PINK LEATHER SCRAPS*


but then I don't have any *PINK LEATHER SCRAPS*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job with those... ummmmm.... _*PINK LEATHER SCRAPS*_ Marc!
> 
> 
> I never would have known what do do with my *PINK LEATHER SCRAPS*
> ...



You might want to adjust the color/tint on your screen. It's red. more like a merlot red. 

I had em from the lion king parade float I worked on in 93-94...it went on the drum kit.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2017)

this is me inside the float welding it together...





wow...crappy pic...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2017)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2017)

nope...no pink there either....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Jul 28, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job with those... ummmmm.... _*PINK LEATHER SCRAPS*_ Marc!
> 
> 
> I never would have known what do do with my *PINK LEATHER SCRAPS*
> ...


You could use them to hold up your fishnet stockings.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2017)

Cool! Leather work is really appealing to me... I'd be happy to have accomplished what you did, Marc.

Don't let Scott kid you... he's got pink leather.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 29, 2017)

1. @ripjack13 has a very messy shop and now has screwed up Micheles table like a dork.

2. It prolly is pink dont let him kid you.

3. Marc, is that the tab that wont load the golf game?

4. @NYWoodturner you have fishnet stockings? 
5. @DKMD why do you know about Scotts pink leathers? Is it an admin thing?

6. @Tony you have nothing to do with this i just wanted to tag you cause you like being included at the grown up table. 

7. @CWS brother you scare me with the things you know about people.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 29, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> 1. @ripjack13 has a very messy shop and now has screwed up Micheles table like a dork.
> 
> 2. It prolly is pink dont let him kid you.
> 
> ...



Whew I escaped

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Jul 29, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> 1. @ripjack13 has a very messy shop and now has screwed up Micheles table like a dork.
> 
> 2. It prolly is pink dont let him kid you.
> 
> ...



He is still alive!

Hallelujah!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 29, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> 1. @ripjack13 has screwed up Micheles table like a dork.
> 
> 2. It prolly is pink dont let him kid you.
> 
> 3. Marc, is that the tab that wont load the golf game?



Apparently everyone but you didn't notice that part....lol

ITS RED!

Nah....thats my old toshiba. This one is for my galaxy tab A...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 29, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> 6. @Tony you have nothing to do with this i just wanted to tag you cause you like being included at the grown up table.



That's freaking hilarious even if it does come from the islander!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey it came out great! The two tone stitching is a really nice touch. In the end you've got a functional piece and awesome that you made it yourself too. 

For your glue that you had some problems with, if you're needing to glue in the future I use seiwa glue sold from Rocky Mountain leather supply. It's fairly cheap and works great. It's also water based similar to PVA type glues and won't bleed through. I've found this to be the most forgiving and super strong glue out there

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2017)

cabomhn said:


> Hey it came out great! The two tone stitching is a really nice touch. In the end you've got a functional piece and awesome that you made it yourself too.
> 
> For your glue that you had some problems with, if you're needing to glue in the future I use seiwa glue sold from Rocky Mountain leather supply. It's fairly cheap and works great. It's also water based similar to PVA type glues and won't bleed through. I've found this to be the most forgiving and super strong glue out there



Thanks Matt. I'll get some of that glue. I know I wanna make another for my wifes kindle.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2017)

Matt, what do you use for making holes where you stitch? I need something a lil better so I dont end up making more holes in my kitchen table...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 29, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Matt, what do you use for making holes where you stitch? I need something a lil better so I dont end up making more holes in my kitchen table...



I would be lying if I told you I have never done the same thing you have before lol! I use stitching chisels, specifically KS blade punch irons. They are pricey, but are no means required. Before them I used the cheapo Chinese irons you can buy off of eBay and they work pretty well for around $15 or so. 

The key to using those is to have a hard surface underneath (think like a chunk of granite) with a couple layers of thick veg tan on top of it. This will allow you to make the holes with minimal effort. 

I'd be happy to answer more questions but it might be a couple days! I'm in Montana and have my final hike tomorrow before heading back to NC.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 29, 2017)

I've also used my drill press

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 31, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Matt, what do you use for making holes where you stitch? I need something a lil better so I dont end up making more holes in my kitchen table...



Maybe use a piece of plywood under the leather next time.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2017)

I had used 1/4" thick polypropylene sheet. Guess it wasn't enough....

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 31, 2017)

Yeah, use Plywood, in the shape of Texas. 
(Just don't call it plywood, it pisses @Tony off... Call it "a bunch of wood glued together")

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2017)

You gunna take that from the crazy islander, @Tony 

Someone needs to stick up for him. @Don Ratcliff is bullying the lil Texan....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 31, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> You gunna take that from the crazy islander, @Tony
> 
> Someone needs to stick up for him. @Don Ratcliff is bullying the lil Texan....



Thanks Marc!

I just blow it off. We all know Don is really just a 11 year old kid in a Third World country who logs in at the library when he can, I don't worry about what he says!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 31, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> You gunna take that from the crazy islander, @Tony
> 
> Someone needs to stick up for him. @Don Ratcliff is bullying the lil Texan....


Talk about an instigator,
"You gunna take that Tony?"
"SOMEONE needs to stick up for him"
@Tony with friends like Marc who needs friends? like Marc...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Talk about an instigator,
> "You gunna take that Tony?"
> "SOMEONE needs to stick up for him"
> @Tony with friends like Marc who needs friends? like Marc...


Instigator, moderator....same difference...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 31, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Instigator, moderator....same difference...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

